# November ride for food - the Chilterns, Saturday 19th November



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

In Autumn, when the beech forests have turned golden, the Chilterns is one of the prettiest places in England, especially if we get lucky and have one of those cold, clear, blue-sky winter days.

It's also got loads of quiet lanes and is a great place to cycle. 

The intended route is Here 

Starting and finishing from HPC, it measures 100 miles exactly. (There are a couple of funnies where the routing software didn't know the short cuts through Ruislip and how to cross Hyde Park). 

There is only one long, steep climb. Unfortunately it is right after lunch. So it might be best not to have anything too heavy and to decline that third pint. There are also a couple of long drags, a few short, sharp climbs and three long, glorious, fast descents. 

Breakfast stop is at the Deep Mill Diner near Little Missenden (37.5 miles) and lunch at the Red Lion at Whiteleaf (60 miles). Both are established cycling haunts with good food. 

There is an obvious bail-out right after lunch. Anyone who has had enough hills (or too much beer!) can just roll a couple of miles downhill into Princes Risborough and pick up the train back to London. 

Early start is sensible at this time of year to maximise the daylight and it's important on these rides to keep up momentum in getting out of London. So, my suggestion is that we leave at 7:45 in the way that the FNRttC leaves at midnight. So please do be there 7:15-7:30. Rather than have those who are on time hanging around getting cold, I'll post a quicker alternative route for latecomers to get to the breakfast stop so that we can re-group there. 

It will be dark by the time we finish so lights will be needed. 

Riders so far: 

Ianrauk
Martint235
HaloJ


----------



## gbs (24 Sep 2011)

Frank, that looks v inviting. I have noted the speediness for those who have signed up so far so I may give it my best until lunch/tea and then seek BR. Count me as a maybe please.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2011)

I'll need to confirm nearer the time, but pencil me in please for the mid-section - if you don't mind meeting up somewhere in the Penn-Missenden area.


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2011)

Yes please Frank!


----------



## Mark Grant (24 Sep 2011)

Frank, I'd be tempted to meet you at the 19K mark, what time do you reckon that would be?


----------



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> I'll need to confirm nearer the time, but pencil me in please for the mid-section - if you don't mind meeting up somewhere in the Penn-Missenden area.



How about meeting at the Mill Diner? 11ish (will give a better estimate nearer the time)


----------



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> Frank, I'd be tempted to meet you at the 19K mark, what time do you reckon that would be?



Depends on how big a group we end up being but likely to be around 9:00


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Sep 2011)

I dont even know what my diary looks like but I want in please! 
Ta muchly! :-D


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> I dont even know what my diary looks like but I want in please!
> Ta muchly! :-D



Well it's simple you bint. Put this in your diary now and then when something else comes up you can say.. sorry but no... i'll be hanging out with some lycra clad men I have met from the internet.


----------



## Martok (24 Sep 2011)

Please add me to the list. 

I work in various schools across Buckinghamshire and so know many of these areas, so it'll be great to cycle through them rather than passing through in a car as I usually do.

This looks like a lovely ride, top work for planning this one, Frank.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Well it's simple you bint. Put this in your diary now and then when something else comes up you can say.. sorry but no... i'll be hanging out with some lycra clad men I have met from the internet.



Ha! Lycra clad older men who like to cover their rubbers in talc..

Oh, when I was touring down south, I came across a town called Martok! Didnt take a pic however..


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ha! Lycra clad older men who like to cover their rubbers in talc..
> 
> Oh, when I was touring down south, I came across a town called Martok! Didnt take a pic however..



It's Martock, so nearly right


----------



## HaloJ (25 Sep 2011)

We'll be pealing off at Harefield on the return leg. Handy for us just to route back through Pinner, Edgeware, Finchley to get home.

Abs


----------



## rb58 (26 Sep 2011)

Yea please Frank. This sounds great.

Cheers 

Ross


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> It's Martock, so nearly right



Ahhhh, close! 

Have checked diary and the only thing happening that day is the mighty Canaries taking on QPArse at home and am not pencilled to attend, so all free, for once!


----------



## Trickydicky (28 Sep 2011)

You put whiteleaf in!


----------



## CharlieB (28 Sep 2011)

Very tempting, as it's my neck of the woods.

That's a lovely route, along lanes I know so well, passes my secondary school, and misses the pub I was brought up in by less than a ¼ of a mile (don't even bother asking, it's crap now).

However, there's no way I could get to HPC by 7:30, so could I join you at Gerrards Cross?


----------



## Becs (28 Sep 2011)

I might join you at Gerrards cross too if the chiltern trains are running.


----------



## frank9755 (28 Sep 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Very tempting, as it's my neck of the woods.
> 
> That's a lovely route, along lanes I know so well, passes my secondary school, and misses the pub I was brought up in by less than a ¼ of a mile (don't even bother asking, it's crap now).
> 
> However, there's no way I could get to HPC by 7:30, so could I join you at Gerrards Cross?



Please do, both of you!

We can firm up times when we see how big the group is.


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2011)

Yes, please, Frank - at least til lunch/tea stop if my knee starts to complain. 

Cheers


----------



## stevevw (30 Sep 2011)

Frank
If I can get to HPC on time then yes please. Will probably head back home after lunch.


----------



## Tynan (30 Sep 2011)

'long steep climb'?

I've been in the Chilterns lost at night once and dind;t much enjoy it, I just got up Chinoor hill, is this 'long steep hill' longer and steeper?

I recall it being called 'a long drag' by the chap that organised the ride


----------



## AideyM (30 Sep 2011)

I would love to join up at Gerrards Cross and do 50 miles with you if this is ok


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Sep 2011)

Tynan said:


> 'long steep climb'?
> 
> I've been in the Chilterns lost at night once and dind;t much enjoy it, I just got up Chinoor hill, is this 'long steep hill' longer and steeper?
> 
> I recall it being called 'a long drag' by the chap that organised the ride




Whiteleaf is slightly longer and slightly steeper than Chinnor Hill.

Sorry!


----------



## Tynan (30 Sep 2011)

yuk yuk

but in daylight yeah? and not in point blank fog?

heaven knows Chinoor seemed endless and heartbreakingly steep at the time


----------



## MisterTea (1 Oct 2011)

If there is still space then please add one more for the Garrards Cross meet point. Cheers
T


----------



## srw (2 Oct 2011)

srw said:


> I'll need to confirm nearer the time, but pencil me in please for the mid-section - if you don't mind meeting up somewhere in the Penn-Missenden area.


It sounds like there will be a peleton waiting for you at Gerrards Cross - it feels like a good idea if I join it.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Oct 2011)

Apologies everyone - I've fallen prey to the curse of trying to organise things too far ahead. I need to change the date to the 19th October November.

I've checked with a few people and it seems to work but hope that those who I've not contacted who want to come can still make it!

Frank


----------



## HaloJ (10 Oct 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Apologies everyone - I've fallen prey to the curse of trying to organise things too far ahead. I need to change the date to the *19th October*.
> 
> I've checked with a few people and it seems to work but hope that those who I've not contacted who want to come can still make it!
> 
> Frank



Ignore Frank. He's going senile. 

*19th of November* is the new date.

Abs


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Oct 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Ignore Frank. He's going senile.
> 
> *19th of November* is the new date.
> 
> Abs



19th November is fine by me.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2011)

Frank, I have edited the title with the new date.


----------



## StuAff (10 Oct 2011)

Fine by me too.


----------



## srw (11 Oct 2011)

Sorry - I'm out for definite. Weekend away!


----------



## CharlieB (11 Oct 2011)

Still in!


----------



## Becs (11 Oct 2011)

still fine for me


----------



## rb58 (11 Oct 2011)

And me....


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Oct 2011)

I OK with that.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2011)

I'd better add a post so it shows up in My Content list. I'm in.


----------



## gbs (11 Oct 2011)

I confirm that subject to weather I will be there but not for the full distance unless the legs perform above average for the year todate


----------



## Mark One (22 Oct 2011)

Hi Frank

Count me in for this one too.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jayonabike (23 Oct 2011)

I would like to join this if I could please Frank, but could I meet up in Gerrards Cross & then peel off for home once we reach Chalfont st Giles so I will be on the ride for 50 miles or so. I'm a little worried about keeping up though as this ride will be straight after my nightshift. As a test I went out yesterday morning after work and averaged just over 15mph over 60 odd miles. Will this be fast enough?

Jay


----------



## frank9755 (23 Oct 2011)

jayonabike said:


> I would like to join this if I could please Frank, but could I meet up in Gerrards Cross & then peel off for home once we reach Chalfont st Giles so I will be on the ride for 50 miles or so. I'm a little worried about keeping up though as this ride will be straight after my nightshift. As a test I went out yesterday morning after work and averaged just over 15mph over 60 odd miles. Will this be fast enough?
> 
> Jay



Sounds like you will fit in just fine, Jay. We did pretty much that speed on the Rye ride yesterday. 

There are a few other people joining at Gerards Cross so that will work well, too. I'll suggest an expected time for when we should be there when the size of the group is clear.


----------



## Tynan (23 Oct 2011)

bah, Chilterns and Whiteleaf and all I was going to add my presence

but sadly for me and luckily for you lot not having to listen to my puffing like steam engine on anything uphill, I shall be accompaning West Ham on their trp to collect 3 points from Coventry


----------



## HaloJ (28 Oct 2011)

Well it is with some regret that both myself and Martok have to pull out of this ride due to us moving flats. We're likely to do the route on the 5th or 6th depending on the weather as we both don't want to miss out but if that plan doesn't come to fruition I'll likely be doing November's 100 solo at some point. 

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (3 Nov 2011)

Now that the leaves are turning, it's time to get this organised.

Firstly, these rides seem to work best without having a morning cafe stop but instead pushing on during the warmest part of the day. So, with great regret, I'll drop the Deep Mill Diner and its scrummy breakfast rolls



. 

But I need to give the pub an idea of numbers for lunch. From a perusal of the thread, I have the following. However, those at the bottom of the list signed up for the original date so may not be able to make the new one. 

These people have said yes since the date change so I'm assuming that you are planning to come, and will be wanting to have lunch at the pub:

Ianrauk
Martint235
gbs
jayonabike
Mark One
Mark Grant
rb58
Becs
StuAff
DavyWalnuts
+ me

These people - please could you confirm if you are ok for the new date and therefore want lunch?
MisterTea
AideyM
stevevw
RebeccaOlds
CharlieB
Adrian

I'll be posting a couple of routes shortly:
- there'll be a small tweak to the main route. As we don't need to go to the Deep Mill Diner, we can take out a right turn off the main road which is slightly dodgy for a big group. 
- there'll also be a couple of short cuts for those who don't want quite such a long ride or who are finding the hills a bit hilly. 

Frank

PS Abs, sorry you and Martok can't make it


----------



## topcat1 (4 Nov 2011)

Can you add me to the list please Frank


----------



## CharlieB (4 Nov 2011)

Frank, still in for this one, joining at the salubrious climes of Gerrards Cross.


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2011)

I'm still in Frank... though confess I'm interested in those short cuts you mention, plus any handy train stations after lunch.


----------



## mistral (4 Nov 2011)

Frank, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be able make this one, so for your planning please add me too

Thanks


----------



## frank9755 (4 Nov 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm still in Frank... though confess I'm interested in those short cuts you mention, plus any handy train stations after lunch.



Short cuts to follow but there is a very easy return by train option which involves turning right after the pub and rolling downhill to Princes Risborough station, instead of turning left, up the biggest climb of the day!


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Short cuts to follow but there is a very easy return by train option which involves turning right after the pub and rolling downhill to Princes Risborough station, instead of turning left, up the biggest climb of the day!




Yes, the placement of that hill is persuasive, though I'm hoping to be good for more miles than I'd get if I bail at that point. I'll just see how things go on the day. Looking forward to it!


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Yes, the placement of that hill is persuasive, though I'm hoping to be good for more miles than I'd get if I bail at that point. I'll just see how things go on the day. Looking forward to it!



When did we start letting people bail from the Ride for Food???


----------



## topcat1 (4 Nov 2011)

that would be january


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2011)

topcat1 said:


> that would be january



Oh ok then. So long as there's a precedent!






Edit: I haven't started a couple but I've never bailed


----------



## topcat1 (5 Nov 2011)

the only one i completed was the last olympic road route


----------



## MisterTea (5 Nov 2011)

Please re-add me to the list of people meeting at Gerrards Cross. Ta


----------



## frank9755 (7 Nov 2011)

1557024 said:


> I'm afraid



Of the consequences of disobeying the grown-up?


----------



## rb58 (7 Nov 2011)

Sorry Frank, but I'm not going to be able make this now. My son has decided come home from Uni for that weekend, so I can hardly take off for what will be a very long day. Sorry.
Ross


----------



## stevevw (7 Nov 2011)

Frank
Looks like Kev and I will be joining you for part of the ride if that is Ok? Simon will not be with us this time as he has broken his collar bone and will be off the bike for 3 months.  We plan on meeting you at the coffee stop, then doing the loop part with you before leaving for home when we get back to somewhere close to the coffee stop.


----------



## frank9755 (7 Nov 2011)

Excellent, Steve. 
Only thing is we're not stopping for coffee now. Seems to work best if we just crack on. Tweaked route to follow then we can work out where / when to meet, eg great missenden. 
Frank


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2011)

Frankie babes, I'm seriously thinking of joining you for this one. Can you give me a rough indication of the finishing time so as I can book a train home. 
Ta


----------



## frank9755 (14 Nov 2011)

I think we are now going to be a full field of about 20 people.

I've got these names. Please let me know if there are any changes. (GC) means joining at Gerrards Cross.

Ianrauk

Martint235
gbs
jayonabike (GC)
Mark One
Mark Grant
Becs (GC)
StuAff
DavyWalnuts
Topcat1
CharlieB (GC)
AideyM (GC)
RebeccaOlds
Mistral
MisterTea (GC)
stevevw
Kev
Rich P
Eddie
+ me


It's 7:30 for 7:45 at HPC

The Gerrards Cross rendezvous is outside the Wildwood pub at the NE corner of the common. I expect we will be there at 9:30. 


Moving on to Rich's question: what time will we get back. With 20 people it's hard to predict what time we would get back. I do remember saying we would meet you on the way to Cardiff back in May and, with a lot fewer people, we ended up being a long time behind schedule. However, I'm sort of assuming that we would be leaving the pub after lunch by 3pm. That should lead to being back in central London by 7, but a couple of punctures and a broken chain could throw that off course. You could ride off ahead if you need to catch a specific train. If I was booking a train I might book it for 7:30ish (but remember I left you waiting ages on the way to Cardiff so don't trust me!)

I've tweaked the route to take out the coffee stop and associated bad right turn. We can have quick stop at a shop in Great Missenden for those who need something. 

This is the core route.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/819129

These rides have sometimes taken a while to get out of London so, to make sure we don't spend all morning reaching the M25, we're leaving at 7:45 - bang on - and going through Hyde Park where there are no lights for the first couple of miles. So, latecomers, please either catch us up on the road or, if you haven't done by Hayes, then this route will get you to the Gerrards Cross rendezvous a bit more quickly, with fewer hills but a bit less scenically. There's a bit of traffic but I've done it loads of times.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/819150

Some people want to ride a hundred miles and some don't. And some may have a mechanical, or just feel a bit tired on the day. So, we have short cuts!

1. The early lunch option: ride straight to the pub from Great Missenden
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/819157

2. The 'no more hills before lunch, thank-you' option to cut out a gratuitous climb and fast descent right before lunch
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/819159

3. The ' I don't fancy riding up that after x pints; where's the station?' option
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/819161

I was out in the Chilterns last week. The trees are turning nicely but some of the lanes are pretty filthy with lots of mud washed onto the road, deposited by tractors and from rotting leaves. My bike was filthy when I got home (in fact it still is!). It's not big and its not clever to ride without mudguards but, if you do, I won't be riding behind you and you may not be particularly welcome in the pub.

On my ride there were loads of punctures. It's the hedge trimming season so, if you are thinking of getting rid of the summer tyres and putting some tough ones on for winter, it's worth doing before this ride. 

We'll be back after dark so lights needed (but no strobes, please!)

See everyone on saturday

Frank


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Nov 2011)

Looks great Frank, so, many thanks in advance for all your work. 

I shall see you at HPC at 7:30am....


----------



## Becs (14 Nov 2011)

If I rock up on the tourer am I going to slow things down too much?


----------



## gbs (14 Nov 2011)

very good Frank. PPPPPPP. No I am not stuttering - it is a US Marines anacronym.

See you at HPC -I will bring the bike with mudguards even though fine weather is forecast.


----------



## frank9755 (14 Nov 2011)

Becs said:


> If I rock up on the tourer am I going to slow things down too much?



No, I can't see that being an issue for a sensible person like you!

If you find yourself wanting to go a bit slower then it is dead easy to do one of the short cuts, get to the pub and be first in the lunch queue.

Then, if you wanted, you could get a flyer and have five mins head start on the big hill. After that, the route back is pretty direct and there is only one other hill, which is a bit long but not steep, before Harefield.


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> very good Frank. PPPPPPP. No I am not stuttering - it is a US Marines anacronym.
> 
> See you at HPC -I will bring the bike with mudguards even though fine weather is forecast.



British Army use it too!


----------



## StuAff (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks Frank. Had been thinking the Portland (28mm Marathons, triple with an 11-32, disc brakes and full guards) was going to be the right choice for this one anyway. Bit heavier than the Italian bikes, but not much slower. In the event that I can't manage Whiteleaf I'll walk it without shame anyway. Still up for the full ton. Will be at HPC at 7.30 or so, train into Waterloo gets in 7.13.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> It's not big and its not clever to ride without mudguards but, if you do, I won't be riding behind you and you may not be particularly welcome in the pub.



Now I'm going to need serious psychological counselling. Two highly respected people with a dichotomy on mudguards, and us mere mortals trying get to grips with it.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2011)

Frank, I'll confirm tomorrow. My rear wheel is currently in the LBS and if I don't get it back before tomorrow, it's unlikely I'll get time to collect it before Saturday. I'm really, really hoping I get it back as I've been looking forward to this ride for ages, I rarely get out to the west of London.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Frank, I'll confirm tomorrow. My rear wheel is currently in the LBS and if I don't get it back before tomorrow, it's unlikely I'll get time to collect it before Saturday. I'm really, really hoping I get it back as I've been looking forward to this ride for ages, I rarely get out to the west of London.



Ok ignore most of that. While I was typing it my phone was quietly ringing away downstairs. I now have my wheel back and am definitely there on Saturday!


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok ignore most of that. While I was typing it my phone was quietly ringing away downstairs. I now have my wheel back and am definitely there on Saturday!



Yay!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2011)

Frank,
Sorry mate, i'm gonna have to drop out of this one...


----------



## gbs (15 Nov 2011)

Frank, I have just returned from a glorious day in Wiltshire - great autumn colour this year.

To my dismay I found the ride quite demanding - 110k and 1170m vertical gain. Obviously significantly shorter and only slightly more hilly than yr route. Ave speed was 22.6kph on my fast bike, everything is relative, with slicks Schwalbe Ultremo ZX. That ave is almost identical to the Ealing Swindon ride that I did with you and others in May. Am at risk of being a laggard with sensible tyres and mudguards? I am not sure I wish to be a halfway bailer out - the shame, the shame....

What ave kph do you expect?


----------



## frank9755 (16 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> Frank, I have just returned from a glorious day in Wiltshire - great autumn colour this year.
> 
> To my dismay I found the ride quite demanding - 110k and 1170m vertical gain. Obviously significantly shorter and only slightly more hilly than yr route. Ave speed was 22.6kph on my fast bike, everything is relative, with slicks Schwalbe Ultremo ZX. That ave is almost identical to the Ealing Swindon ride that I did with you and others in May. Am at risk of being a laggard with sensible tyres and mudguards? I am not sure I wish to be a halfway bailer out - the shame, the shame....
> 
> What ave kph do you expect?



Geoffrey, 

Good to hear you have been enjoying the glorious November! Given that we weren't waiting for you on the way to Cardiff, I don't see why you wouldn't fit in fine on Saturday. 

To answer your question, it's hard to say. The main determinant of average speed will not be how fast we go but how much we stop for. But what I have in mind is that I'd like to get to the pub by 1pm. That gives us 5h15mins to do the 60 miles. Without doing the maths, I can see that is less than 20kph.


----------



## Becs (16 Nov 2011)

Going to have to bail I'm afraid - too much to do on Saturday. Should make the Sunday London ride though


----------



## MisterTea (17 Nov 2011)

Anyone bringing a bike lock that I could 'share'? Failing that I shotgun putting my bike under the bottom of the pile, while in the pub.....






Looking forward to it.

T


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

MisterTea said:


> Anyone bringing a bike lock that I could 'share'? Failing that I shotgun putting my bike under the bottom of the pile, while in the pub.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm bringing my usual string lock. It's not very long but can usually bind two wheels to something unless someone comes along with scissors and we don't see them.


----------



## stevevw (17 Nov 2011)

Frank
Sorry another couple of no shows, Kev and me. I have bike trouble that needs sorting on Saturday, could use the race bike but I do not want to get it dirty and the fixed or vintage bikes will not be suitable for this ride.

Bec's (or any others)
Kev and I will be doing a ride for food on Sunday 90 miles Herts - Cambs - Beds - Herts loop Food at Gratham Water. Watton at Stone station 200 metres from the start/finish.


----------



## gbs (17 Nov 2011)

Frank, I am in yr weird listing and I will be there at HPC @0730! All best, GBS


----------



## gbs (17 Nov 2011)

Apologies for weird listing comment but 5 mins ago it was v techie/code like.!

And now it has returned!


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

Revised list. Pls give me any changes so I can keep the pub advised of numbers for lunch!
Martint235
gbs
jayonabike (GC)
Mark One
Mark Grant
StuAff
DavyWalnuts
Topcat1
CharlieB (GC)
AideyM (GC)
RebeccaOlds
Mistral
MisterTea (GC)
Rich P
Eddie
+ me

Third attempt...
Hope there's no random html nonsense now!

I've just checked the weather and it is saying glorious sun all day; we could be in for a treat!


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2011)

Frank, my train gets into Lon Vic at 7.27 which should enable me to get to HPC for 7.45. I'll let you know if there's a problem.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

I'll post my mobile in case you, or anyone else, needs to get hold of me:

07904 486 52-five


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'll post my mobile in case you, or anyone else, needs to get hold of me:
> 
> 07904 486 52-five




That's a different no. from the one I had when you stood me up in Swindon


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

The pub sent a menu through, which I've pasted below. 

Good news is there is no rip-off £11-for-fish-with-half-a-dozen-chips option; it's basically about £8.95-ish for a main course (less for a sarnie or jacket potato) or £9.95 with dessert. 

Bad news is that they were asking if we could pre-order. Being somewhat averse to work, conscious that pre-ordering was likely to be a bit confusing as we won't all arrive at the same time* and generally of the view that spontaneity has a role to play in menu selection, I said 'no!' But do peruse the menu and have a think about what you might fancy, as, when they recover from being stunned by refusal, they may ask again!

*What worked well at Rye was that we all ordered as soon as we got there rather than waiting for everyone. Helped to avoid a big overload on the kitchen and meant we were all fed and back on the road pretty quickly.

Here's the menu:

_To start with; choose one of the following:_

_Warm harvester organic baguette with a choice of filling:_

_Coronation chicken​*£6.95​*_
_Bacon, Brieand cranberry sauce *£6.95*_

_Prawnmarie-rose *£6.95*_

_Bacon *£5.95*_

_Sausage andonion *£5.95*_

_Tunamayonnaise *£5.95*_

_Ham *£5.95*_

_Cheese andpickle *£5.50*_




*Soft Tortilla filled with any of the following *
_Cajun chickenand bacon *£6.95*_

_Coronationchicken *£6.95*_

_Tuna cucumberand onion *£6.95*_

_Prawnmarie-rose *£6.95*_



*Jacketpotato with a choice of filling:*




*Coronation chicken £6.95*
_PrawnMarie-rose *£6.95*_

_Bacon andcoleslaw *£6.95*_

_Chilli con-carne *£6.95*_

_Tuna mayonnaise *£5.95*_

_Cheese +Beans *£5.95*_

​
*HOT SNACKS*

*Sliced Roasted ham, doubleegg and chips £8.95*
_Home-madechilli and rice *£8.95* _

_Home-madechilli with fries, topped with _

_ Chopped onion and grated cheese. *£8.95*_

_Fresh fish ofthe day and fries *£8.95*_

_Whole tailscampi and fries *£8.95*_

_Half-poundsteak burger topped with cheese, salad,_

_relish, mayoand onion, served with a small portion of fries. *£7.95 * _

_Cumberland sausage with mashed potato_

_and oniongravy. *£7.95*_

_Vegetarianlasagne *£7.95*_



_And then enjoy…._



_The Dessert ofthe day_




*ALL FOR £9.95*


----------



## jayonabike (17 Nov 2011)

Reading that is making me hungry. I have spent the evening fitting mudguards to the Dawes (been meaning to do it for a few weeks now) both done, I might even give it a clean in a bit. I'll also have a small cable lock with me if anyone needs to lock their bike to mine.


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

I'm happy with my usual fish and chips should they ask again. 

I find it doesn't upset my stomach and provides enough energy for the return journey.


----------



## gbs (17 Nov 2011)

I will go for the fish and chips.


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2011)

Burger followed by pud of the day for me I think.


----------



## mistral (18 Nov 2011)

rb58 said:


> Sorry Frank, but I'm not going to be able make this now. My son has decided come home from Uni for that weekend, so I can hardly take off for what will be a very long day. Sorry.
> Ross



Another late and reluctant withdrawal.

My daughter has decided to make an unplanned visit home from uni .... sorry Frank, I was really looking forward to what will almost certainly be a great ride.

Good luck everyone


----------



## CharlieB (18 Nov 2011)

It's the veggie lasagne and the pud for me.

I just know this is gonna hurt tomorrow.
Did some extended commutes this week on the poor little Brompton whose gears aren't working properly*, and with painful legs this morning decided, rightly or wrongly, to use public transport today.

*May be seeking fettling advice from the Brompton owners (if any) tomorrow.


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

Final list of people:

Martint235<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">gbs<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">jayonabike (GC)<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">Mark One<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">Mark Grant<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">StuAff<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">DavyWalnuts<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">Topcat1<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">CharlieB (GC)<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">RebeccaOlds<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">MisterTea (GC)<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">Rich P<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">Eddie<br style="font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">+ me

Bugger! It's done it again!


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

Final list of people (second attempt...)

Martint235
gbs
jayonabike (GC)
Mark One
Mark Grant
StuAff
DavyWalnuts
Topcat1
CharlieB (GC)
RebeccaOlds
MisterTea (GC)
Rich P
Eddie
+ me


----------



## topcat1 (18 Nov 2011)

fish n chips for me too


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

I'm not sure who has decided to do the whole route and who might take which of the short-cuts. But I've discussed it with a couple of people who were wondering about the ride speed.

Obviously it is hard to talk about speed as there are hills involved so flat speed is not the same thing and some people are relatively faster on the flat than they are on hills (me, for example).

What I suggested was let's see how things go on the first bit, out to Gerrards Cross. There's a couple of hills there and if people feel it is a bit too much, let me know when we re-group there. 

We then push on to Great Missenden (via a couple more climbs). At that point there is an obvious fork. The full route goes on a 20-mile loop via Chesham to the pub, or the short-cut is a very pleasant 5-6 mile ride there straight over the main ridge. If you've been finding the hills a bit tough, then you could have coffee in Great Missenden, ride at your own pace up the hill and still get your lunch order in first to the pub. 

If we are behind on time, those who are then up for a faster ride can go non-stop round the 20-mile loop aiming to get to the pub for 1pm.

Let's see how it works out on the day. I just wanted to describe the slightly easier version, which is still 80+ miles and is at least as nice a route, for those who wanted that option.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2011)

Food looks great! 

Frank, if its okay, my work colleague, Richard, will join us for bit from Gerrards Cross till brekkie, as swmbo has denied a full pass... 

He lives in Gerrards Cross and will be at the pick up point on time. He is either going to be on a Peugeot Vitus or some sort of Fignon Raleigh replica he rode up Mount Ventoux recently on... all old school with, down tube shifters... *shudders*... 

Hope thats okay. See you all tomorrow morning.. early.. eeeek!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2011)

Short-cuts! We got a bunch of women on board?? hehehe.


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Short-cuts! We got a bunch of women on board?? hehehe.



Well let's see who we have a picture of dressed as a nurse lately......


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'm not sure who has decided to do the whole route and who might take which of the short-cuts. But I've discussed it with a couple of people who were wondering about the ride speed.
> 
> Obviously it is hard to talk about speed as there are hills involved so flat speed is not the same thing and some people are relatively faster on the flat than they are on hills (me, for example).
> 
> ...



I'm just out for the ride and am easy whichever way we go. There is the established tradition that a ride for food should be 100 miles but we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Well let's see who we have a picture of dressed as a nurse lately......



Anddddd...... Nurses can climb hills you know....


----------



## StuAff (18 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Anddddd...... Nurses can climb hills you know....



Enough already......


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Anddddd...... Nurses can climb hills you know....



The one called Davy flipping can't!


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> The one called Davy flipping can't!



O'yee of little faith....


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> O'yee of little faith....



It's not a question of faith, I've learnt from the many experiences


----------



## velovoice (18 Nov 2011)

Sorry for the short notice but I'm out. Struck down with severe dizziness and nausea at work - HR department put me in a taxi straight to my doctor's surgery. Turns out I have an ear infection. Can hardly stand upright without swaying - cycling out of the question.






Have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Nov 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Sorry for the short notice but I'm out. Struck down with severe dizziness and nausea at work - HR department put me in a taxi straight to my doctor's surgery. Turns out I have an ear infection. Can hardly *stand upright* without swaying - cycling out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear, get well soon.. however, surely if we put you in a trike your be fine??


----------



## jayonabike (18 Nov 2011)

Right I'm off to work. I might be tempted by a short cut to the Pub depending how tired I am once we make it to Gt. Missenden as I will have been awake for 24 hrs or so. Hopefully I should be fine to do the full route to the pub, I often go out after work for a ride on a Saturday and don't have a problem putting the miles in. See you all in Gerrards Cross tomorrow morning.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Nov 2011)

What what, no ones back yet to do a write up?? 

Ill be brief, t'was great, fairly good workout, but very eventful! 

Many thanks to the buff smugler for a great ride, ta muchly.

Oh, 106.6miles and one blood bruised and battered body...


----------



## martint235 (19 Nov 2011)

Cheers Frank for a great ride out into the country. Shame you couldn't make it to the finish.....





125 miles for me, all I need is a brevet card and I would have my first 200km audax!

Last ride of the year in short sleeves I think but still although a little chilly at times it was never cold enough for me to actually put my jacket on!!


----------



## frank9755 (19 Nov 2011)

I had a lovely day; thanks everyone for coming.

Before I forget them, some particular highlights for me:

- The Chiltern beeches, particularly on the descent after the big climb straight after lunch

- The views on the descent into Chesham, swirling misty views with interesting sunlight effects, before Davy fell off

- The Chesham postman, a marathon runner who trains by running round his round with a heavy mail sack

- Getting back to London before dark

- Getting September weather for a ride in late November


----------



## topcat1 (19 Nov 2011)

Davy spiked my cidar, coz after 1 sip i was talking rubbish

Frank is a hard task master, 60 miles for lunch no 10 oclock coffee  

great ride tho, even the bit i walked


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2011)

Loved it too. Many thanks Frank for organising it and especially for taking me to to Betjeman's Ruislip Gardens so I could recite it to Charlie!

107 miles for me at a pace slightly faster than I would normally ride so thanks for that too.

I'm always amazed and in gaze in awe at the quantities some can consume for lunch before doing some serious hills. 

Great to meet Jason too for the first time.

Slow roast pork now - back later


----------



## jayonabike (19 Nov 2011)

Thanks Frank for organizing this, a good route with some bloody great hills thrown in. I had a great day, and the pub food was good. 85 miles for me, not bad after a night shift.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Loved it too. Many thanks Frank for organising it and especially for taking me to to Betjeman's Ruislip Gardens so I could recite it to Charlie!
> 
> 107 miles for me at a pace slightly faster than I would normally ride so thanks for that too.
> 
> ...



It was good to meet you as well Rich. And everyone else for that matter, some for the first time and others from rides past.


----------



## gbs (19 Nov 2011)

Thanks Frank for the organisation and good company.

As some know I retired (uninjured) at Gt Missenden with an ailing front mech that offered the big ring on request and the middle ring with reluctance. The granny was not available and I found the prospect of the 10k climb away from Chesham rather daunting.

Congratulations to all who completed the big C and commiserations to Davy.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2011)

Another cracking day after a rather ropey start. Got to the station in time for the 5.32 train, only to discover that on account of South West Trains switching to their leaf-fall time table, it was the 5.27. Aargh...next train didn't get into Waterloo until 7.53, so went for the shortcut-to-Gerrards Cross option. Made fairly rapid progress across town, 13.4 average (total not rolling) and made it to the pub rendevous at 9.40 or so. Then at Great Missenden I managed to lead Marks One and Grant astray after wrongly assuming that a guy on a Boardman was on of us (I did not at that point have the full route loaded onto the Garmin, hadn't had time at the RV). Whoops...so we ended up going direct to the pub. Superb catering at reasonable prices. Well picked there Frank! Whiteleaf was taxing but not overly so, the triple was handy though. We all made good time getting back to the smoke, and I made Waterloo in time for the 6pm train. On account of above mentioned timing and navigation fails, didn't get the ton but still 92.1 from Waterloo and back. Thanks to Frank for organising and everyone for (as ever) excellent company.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Nov 2011)

topcat1 said:


> Davy spiked my cidar, coz after 1 sip i was talking rubbish
> 
> Frank is a hard task master, 60 miles for lunch no 10 oclock coffee
> 
> great ride tho, even the bit i walked


 
Dave, you were lucky you weren't on Big Mart's expedition to Rye last month. 
85 miles without a coffee stop, then only one chip for every nine miles!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> Thanks Frank for the organisation and good company.
> 
> As some know I retired (uninjured) at Gt Missenden with an ailing front mech that offered the big ring on request and the middle ring with reluctance. The granny was not available and I found the prospect of the 10k climb away from Chesham rather daunting.
> 
> Congratulations to all who completed the big C and commiserations to Davy.


 
Geoffrey, Sorry that you had to drop out. That bike is giving you a hard time!


----------



## topcat1 (21 Nov 2011)

yes thanks Frank, was a very good ride and some of those views, stunning

i have pics (i'll let the forum settle first)


----------



## frank9755 (21 Nov 2011)

topcat1 said:


> (i'll let the forum settle first)


Very wise!


----------



## gbs (22 Nov 2011)

Now that granny has been placated I will complete the ride at next opportunity. The pub received good notices - where was it?


----------



## gbs (22 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Another cracking day after a rather ropey start. Got to the station in time for the 5.32 train, only to discover that on account of South West Trains switching to their leaf-fall time table, it was the 5.27. Aargh...next train didn't get into Waterloo until 7.53, so went for the shortcut-to-Gerrards Cross option. Made fairly rapid progress across town, 13.4 average (total not rolling) and made it to the pub rendevous at 9.40 or so. Then at Great Missenden I managed to lead Marks One and Grant astray after wrongly assuming that a guy on a Boardman was on of us (I did not at that point have the full route loaded onto the Garmin, hadn't had time at the RV). Whoops...so we ended up going direct to the pub. Superb catering at reasonable prices. Well picked there Frank! Whiteleaf was taxing but not overly so, the triple was handy though. We all made good time getting back to the smoke, and I made Waterloo in time for the 6pm train. On account of above mentioned timing and navigation fails, didn't get the ton but still 92.1 from Waterloo and back. Thanks to Frank for organising and everyone for (as ever) excellent company.


 

_Nice report, Stu. To help my planning for light touring - what is the weight limit for a rucksack? Any does/don'ts that you care to mention will be helpful. GBS _


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> _Nice report, Stu. To help my planning for light touring - *what is the weight limit for a rucksack?* Any does/don'ts that you care to mention will be helpful. GBS _


 
About 12 kilos lighter than Stu's I reckon...


----------



## frank9755 (22 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> Now that granny has been placated I will complete the ride at next opportunity. The pub received good notices - where was it?


This is the pub


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Dave, you were lucky you weren't on Big Mart's expedition to Rye last month.
> 85 miles without a coffee stop, then only one chip for every nine miles!


 
But the chips in Rye are very, very good!!! Now stop going on about the chips!!


----------



## CharlieB (22 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I had a lovely day; thanks everyone for coming.
> 
> Before I forget them, some particular highlights for me:
> 
> ...


 
The postie is Geoff - a lovely man!

Many thanks Frank for a fabulous day out. The timing perfect for a lucid day that brought out the colour in the beech woods that mark the Chilterns out as special in the late autumn. The other thing was the sight of 10+ Red Kites circling at low level at the top of Whiteleaf Hill. We see them all the time in Chesham, but never quite in that number or that low.
Nice lunch stop choice - the apple crumble was scrummy.
Davy, hope you're not too damaged or bruised. Thank you for lending me a bidon, after leaving mine at home - I still have safely and will return it _en route_ to Southend-on-Sea.
…and thank you all for the company, as ever. Good to meet jayonabike at last, by coincidence another Royal Mail employee.
Only 96 miles for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2011)

gbs said:


> _Nice report, Stu. To help my planning for light touring - what is the weight limit for a rucksack? Any does/don'ts that you care to mention will be helpful. GBS _


 
Weight limit? Whatever you're comfortable with for the distance you're planning. For touring I'd say put whatever you can on the bike. On climbs in particular the weight on your back can be more noticeable than if it were in panniers etc.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Nov 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157628060448531/

here's the pics


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Nov 2011)

Great photos TC!

My war wound picture doesnt show the full extent of my damaged body, but it will do.. And.. is my arse really that big??


----------



## frank9755 (22 Nov 2011)

Those are excellent, Dave. You captured some of the wonderful light that we saw, and that one of the Red Kite is superb!


----------



## jayonabike (22 Nov 2011)

Nice pics Dave.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Nov 2011)

thanks, the first one is my fav

could you believe the size of that burger?


----------



## jayonabike (22 Nov 2011)

I might have to go back there to have one of those burgers


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Nov 2011)

I might have to go back for the barmaids..


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Great photos TC!
> 
> My war wound picture doesnt show the full extent of my damaged body, but it will do.. And.. is my arse really that big??


 
I think Dave actually had it on some kind of reduction setting for that pic. 

Nice pics as ever Dave although I seem to crop up more than usual (ie about twice), I must hide better. One question though, what's a chitern?


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> I might have to go back for the barmaids..


 
Can you bring me one?


----------

